# WerFault.exe - Application error when typing word in search box



## acedance (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello everyone  ! I have installed windows 8 pro 64bit to my laptop asus a42jc vx059, everything fine but seem have a problem like this, when i typing some word in search box in Modern UI it's crash and back to the desktop.

And i have installed start menu for windows 8 and when i typing in searchbox its crash too and appear a windows error "WerFault.exe - Application error".

Please help !


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

check page 2 solutions here

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...n/7d7160bc-5300-46bd-9a3e-ccdbcdc44093?page=2


----------



## acedance (Jan 3, 2012)

dai said:


> check page 2 solutions here
> 
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...n/7d7160bc-5300-46bd-9a3e-ccdbcdc44093?page=2


I'm sorry but i can't find somethings like that in my lap asus. All driver in my lap were downloaded from Microsoft Update, and my lap received full driver, everthing fine except that thing cannot typing in Search application and file.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

run

sfc /scannow


----------



## acedance (Jan 3, 2012)

dai said:


> run
> 
> sfc /scannow


after that, it's still going on crash after about 10s instead 2-3s before do it


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287


----------

